# How do you set grey card WB in photoshop CS2?



## nikonusersince2007 (Dec 16, 2011)

I have a batch of pictures I want edited in Photoshop CS2 using a grey card picture taken at the time the images where captured do get the "true" WB.
I have opened pictures opened in CS2 as well as the image of the grey card.
I have clicked on the grey card image with the eye dropper tool.
NOW what?  How do I apply this WB to my images?

Thanks!


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm sure there's some function that allows you to copy that setting over to all the other images.


----------



## Rephargotohp (Dec 16, 2011)

You can't because  ACR  (Adobe Camera Raw) in CS2 does not have an Eyedropper tool in the white balance section, You could only do a batch with either color temperture of presets. To do what you want to do you need either Lighytroom or a later vesrion  of Phtoshop


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 16, 2011)

Do you have Bridge? (or is that something newer than CS2?)

Setting the White Balance is not something you do, actually in Photoshop....because you set the WB on a RAW file, and you don't actually open RAW files in Photoshop.  When you open a RAW file in Photoshop, it opens up a sub program called Adobe Camera Raw.  It is in that program that you should have an eye dropper for setting the white balance.  

Once you have that white balance set, you should be able to apply that to other Raw files with a batch process or something like that.


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Dec 16, 2011)

Step 1 - Upgrade to CS5

Step 2 - Open all images in ACR

Step 3 - Use eye dropper to click on gray card in image.


----------



## KmH (Dec 16, 2011)

Big Mike said:


> Do you have Bridge? (or is that something newer than CS2?)
> 
> .


The professional grade of Photoshop comes with 3 parts : Bridge - a browser, Camera Raw - a Raw converter/editor, and Photoshop.

Today's CS5 (Bridge 4)/Lightroom 3 all use Adobe Camera Raw 6 (CS5 is Photoshop *12*)
CS4(Bridge 3)/Lightroom 2 use ACR 5 (Photoshop *11*)
CS3(Bridge 2)/Lightroom use ACR 4 (Photoshop *10*)
CS2(Bridge) uses ACR 3 (Photoshop *9*)
CS uses ACR 2 (Photoshop *8*)
Photoshop *7* was the first to have ACR.


----------



## nikonusersince2007 (Dec 16, 2011)

Side Question:  If I had a program capable of this would I have to ALWAYS shoot in RAW in order to adjust grey card WB or can I adjust grey card WB on an image captured in JPEG?


Rephargotohp said:


> You can't because ACR (Adobe Camera Raw) in CS2 does not have an Eyedropper tool in the white balance section, You could only do a batch with either color temperture of presets. To do what you want to do you need either Lighytroom or a later vesrion of Phtoshop


----------



## nikonusersince2007 (Dec 16, 2011)

Side Question: I have Bridge with CS2.  How do I select a number of photos at once (batch) to make changes to all photos at the same time instead of making the change individually? 





KmH said:


> Big Mike said:
> 
> 
> > Do you have Bridge? (or is that something newer than CS2?
> ...


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 16, 2011)

nikonusersince2007 said:


> Side Question:  If I had a program capable of this would I have to ALWAYS shoot in RAW in order to adjust grey card WB or can I adjust grey card WB on an image captured in JPEG?



Capture NX2 can batch process the white balance of jpegs.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 16, 2011)

> Side Question: If I had a program capable of this would I have to ALWAYS shoot in RAW in order to adjust grey card WB or can I adjust grey card WB on an image captured in JPEG?


You can set the WB in-camera, before shooting, with a grey card or by other means.  

RAW vs JPEG....when you shoot RAW, the WB is not set yet.  It's recorded in the file, but it's not 'locked in'.  So you have the option to change it on your computer, before the Raw file is converted into an image.

When you shoot in JPEG mode on your camera, the Raw file is processed and discarded.  The WB (among other things) is applied and 'locked in'.  So you can't really adjust the WB of a JPEG image after the fact.  You can edit it to change the color, but it's not the same...and would reduce the quality of your image.


----------



## Rephargotohp (Dec 16, 2011)

Provided they are RAW images, in Bridge, select the images you want to process,(crtl click/shift click) then right click Open in> CS2, They will open in ACR. on the left panel select all. Whatever adjustments you make will apply to all


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 16, 2011)

> Side Question: I have Bridge with CS2. How do I select a number of photos at once (batch) to make changes to all photos at the same time instead of making the change individually?


Batch Processing Raw Files in Photoshop
Google for more....

I'd highly suggest that you consider Lightroom.  It's a fantastic software that makes it really easy to deal with many photos at once...and many other things.  It doesn't really do anything that Photoshop and Bridge can't do, but it puts it into a nice package and helps you streamline your workflow.  It does have a steeper learning curve than most software, but it's well worth the time to learn it.


----------



## Rephargotohp (Dec 16, 2011)

Big Mike said:


> > Side Question: If I had a program capable of this would I have to ALWAYS shoot in RAW in order to adjust grey card WB or can I adjust grey card WB on an image captured in JPEG?
> 
> 
> When you shoot in JPEG mode on your camera, the Raw file is processed and discarded. The WB (among other things) is applied and 'locked in'. So you can't really adjust the WB of a JPEG image after the fact. You can edit it to change the color, but it's not the same...and would reduce the quality of your image.



Actually, you can. If you use lightroom or later versions of ACR since they will work on JPEG's and Tiff's You could use the WB dropper to make adjustments to those JPEGs, you would have to re-Export those images with the lightroom adjustments to make it stick


----------



## nikonusersince2007 (Dec 16, 2011)

If I purchase lightroom 3 do I still need to use CS2?...
Does Lightroom offer same features as CS2 in the way of adjusting curves, levels, hues, saturation, converting to B&W, etc...
Does Lightroom 3 allow for "Action" downloads and use like CS2?

Thanks



Big Mike said:


> > Side Question: I have Bridge with CS2. How do I select a number of photos at once (batch) to make changes to all photos at the same time instead of making the change individually?
> 
> 
> Batch Processing Raw Files in Photoshop
> ...


----------



## KmH (Dec 16, 2011)

Current Adobe CS5 full retail price is $699.
Current Adobe Lightroom 3 full retail price is $299 

Lightroom cannot edit pixels, does not have layers, selection tools, masking controls, nor most of the functions and features CS2 has.

If you have a legal copy of CS2, you can upgrade to *CS5* for *$153* (retail upgrade price is $199) -  Adobe Photoshop CS5 Upgrade 

As I mentioned above - Photoshop CS5's Camera Raw and Lightroom 3's Develope module use virtually the same edit rendering engine - ACR 6.

I had posted in another thread that when CS6 is released Adobe will only allow upgrade to CS6 pricing from one level back CS5.

Current Adobe policy is to allow upgrade pricing back 3 levels so CS2. CS3, and CS4 owners can upgrade to CS5 for that same $153.

Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 3


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 16, 2011)

nikonusersince2007 said:


> If I purchase lightroom 3 do I still need to use CS2?...
> Does Lightroom offer same features as CS2 in the way of adjusting curves, levels, hues, saturation, converting to B&W, etc...
> Does Lightroom 3 allow for "Action" downloads and use like CS2?
> 
> Thanks


Lightroom is not really an 'image editing' program like Photoshop is.  Many photographers find that they use Photo A LOT less, when they start using Lightroom, but most still need Photoshop (or other image editing software). 
Yes, in Lightroom you can adjust curves, levels, saturation and all the global adjustments.  The current version of LR will even have some things that your old version of Photoshop doesn't, like clarity.  
Lightroom doesn't have the ability to use layers, like Photoshop does.  But it does have tools to selectively edit parts of the image (not just global adjustments).  These tools include the adjustment brush and gradient filter.  
Photoshop has actions, which are a string of commands recorded, to be played back.  Lightroom works differently in that the order of 'commands' doesn't matter, so it saves the 'position of all the sliders' (for lack of a better term)....and it's called a 'Preset' instead of an action.  And yes, you can save your own presets or download ones that others have made.  

Lightroom is also a very good for browsing & organizing your photos.  It was designed to make a photographers workflow easier and more efficient.  Photoshop is an amazing program, but it's also a huge program that more features that any one person is going to use.  

You can download a 30-day free trial, and if you do that, I'd highly suggest putting in some time to really learn how to use it, as it's not as intuitive to most people, at first anyway.


----------

